

Subtle Patterns : A large collection of website background images - sunilkumarc
http://subtlepatterns.com/?hello

======
mantrax5
Kudos for the effort and so on, but the thing I can't understand is, who would
use these backgrounds, unless they specifically want their site to look like
their grandmother's house.

It's 2014. By now we've realized it's counter-productive to stamp your
background with pictures and patterns, because they distract from your site's
content, and make it harder to read.

Don't have content? The solution isn't funky backgrounds. It's: have content,
or don't have a site.

